# Parakeets



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to get a parakeet, but i am in school, do i need to get two to keep each other company? Thanks


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Up date. I have 2 cats will the parakeet(s) be ok?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Where will you keep the cage? It should be hanging where a cat can't get at it. Even if the cats don't get into the cage, they will stress the poor birdie out trying to get in.

You don't need to have two parakeets but it would be nice


----------

